# Poor Betty



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I took Betty to the vets tonight about the ongoing saga of her itchy face. She has recently developed a row of scabs along one side of her muzzle..it really worries me. Anyway the first thing the vet has suggested is is to treat her for fox mange as she walks everyday in the woods. If things don't improve they will do some skin scrapings but have said they will have to put her under for this,the third step would allergy testing. It makes me really sad as Betty has been through so much in her little life but she still manages to keep that tail wagging.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor girl. 


do you have any photos of what is going on with her face.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless her! Poor Betty  let's hope that the treatment clears it up to save the skin scrapes. Hope she feels better soon. x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Colin, what a worry for you. I would say though I would be very surprised if it was sarcoptic (fox) mange, you have said to me she has scratched since you got her and if it was SM she would be mostly bald and very scabby and sore by now. It could still be demodectic mange, this is present in some puppies skin and can flare up at stressful times. I think your instincts may be right with her and she has allergies. It quite a long road to get that diagnosis but there are treatments out there if that turns out to be her problem.
Best of luck Colin and lovely Betty


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she is soon sorted xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I took Betty to the vets tonight about the ongoing saga of her itchy face. She has recently developed a row of scabs along one side of her muzzle..it really worries me. Anyway the first thing the vet has suggested is is to treat her for fox mange as she walks everyday in the woods. If things don't improve they will do some skin scrapings but have said they will have to put her under for this,the third step would allergy testing. It makes me really sad as Betty has been through so much in her little life but she still manages to keep that tail wagging.


Me and Archie are sending Betty super big 'poo shaped hugs, every good wish that she gets much, much better very soon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Colin .. you are so right .. you and Betty have been through so much already, however it is best to know exactly what is casuing this and then hopefully you can stop worrying and enjoy life with Bossy Knickers  .. sending you both a hug .. I totally understand what a worry our dogs cause us xxx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope you get to the bottom of it - its worrying as they cant tell you whats the matter with them, keep your chins up x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Oh Colin, what a worry for you. I would say though I would be very surprised if it was sarcoptic (fox) mange, you have said to me she has scratched since you got her and if it was SM she would be mostly bald and very scabby and sore by now. It could still be demodectic mange, this is present in some puppies skin and can flare up at stressful times. I think your instincts may be right with her and she has allergies. It quite a long road to get that diagnosis but there are treatments out there if that turns out to be her problem.
> Best of luck Colin and lovely Betty


I don't think it is mange either..I did tell the vet that she has always scratched but has got gradually worse but was insistent about treating for mange first,however he needs to check with the manufacturer that it is ok to give her the treatment so shortly after her normal flea treatment that was only done this weekend. He did say that he wants to get to the bottom of this as quickly as possible. He said I should be concerned but not to worry...some hope.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Poor Betty, hope they can sort out what the problem is quickly Colin.
Sending huge {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to Betty from me & Oakley X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone .Betty is still such a happy little dog....it's just me who is miserable. Sorry, just had a REALLY crap day today.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Thanks everyone .Betty is still such a happy little dog....it's just me who is miserable. Sorry, just had a REALLY crap day today.




Cheer up Colin, it will take more than itchys and scratchys to get Betty down!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah poor Betty, sorry to hear that Colin. I hope it's sorted out easily for her and you.

Sue x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Thanks everyone .Betty is still such a happy little dog....it's just me who is miserable. Sorry, just had a REALLY crap day today.


Colin .. all your cockapoo friends are here for you ... my day has been quite tough too and I really do understand .. sending you a smile and hug xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

One coming back your way


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Thanks everyone .Betty is still such a happy little dog....it's just me who is miserable. Sorry, just had a REALLY crap day today.


Sorry to hear that Colin. I hope the vet works out what is wrong with poor Betty's skin soon

Turi x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Betty (and you Colin as the 'poos keep wagging their tails whilst we worry about them). I hope you get this sorted.

x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Love from Izzy and me too, hope Betty is diagnosed and treated soon x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Thanks everyone .Betty is still such a happy little dog....it's just me who is miserable. Sorry, just had a REALLY crap day today.


Aw Colin...sending you a big :hug:. You're right, Betty has been through a lot in her little life so far. She is a gorgeous, clever, happy extrovert character despite it all though . You must be very proud of her and I know you'll persevere until you get to the bottom of the problem.

Just a thought, have you tried a second opinion from a different vet?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Thanks everyone .Betty is still such a happy little dog....it's just me who is miserable. Sorry, just had a REALLY crap day today.


Colin you are just a lovely caring owner who is worried about their gorgeous Cockapoo! Don't apologise, that is what we are all here for.  :hug: 

Hope you have a better day tomorrow. x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Big hugs to you and Betty :hug:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie and I send you and Betty a big hug and Bertie wants to add some extra licks to that too


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Me and Dylan are sending hugs and kisses too. We all love our 'poos and it's horrible when they are poorly. 
Unless you are totally confident in your vet, I also think that a second opinion wouldn't hurt especially if you find a really experienced vet who may have come across something like this before. Hope you sort it soon :hug:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Colin I know I have mentioned it in a previous thread but when you next go to the vets ask about possible eczema in the soft folds around Betty's mouth. It is a condition very common in soft mouthed dogs. I wonder if any of our breeders who know the Cocker Spaniel side well have come across it? It was my very experienced groomer (world champion) who discovered that Rufus has a tendency for it but at the moment it is controllable. It does lead to a lot of scratching around the mouth area.

Karen xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Karen, I remember this from your previous thread and religiously applied
Sudacreme for about a week with no success. The vet did check her ears and mouth and said they were fine - he does not believe this is a bacterial / yeast infection etc..
I'm in a right pickle actually as I have read sooooo much about skin disorders I no longer know what to do for the best..ie regualr baths/no baths , lotions and potions, steroids,home remedies like cider vinegar, Hibi scrub...the list goes on and on... I also tried her on Piriton but that had not effect either.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin .. I can see why you are in a pickle .. so much conflicting advice online sometimes ... I would just go with the flow and follow your vets advice as you trust them plus they can actually see Betty and test her for everything which could be possibly causing this issue ... 

We are all thinking of you and of course Betty ...


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Colin. Me and Nacho send you and Betty lots of licks and hugs (the licks are from Nacho, the hugs from me!)  Sorry to hear you are having a rough time. Let's hope it gets sorted soon. Chin up! xx


----------

